# Arc move name doubt.



## Eduardo

Hello, everyone.

First: sorry, my english is not the best. Anyway, I´m gonna try to explain my doubt in here.

I´m a self-taught student of Violin and Piano, so, my doubt comes for the Violin: Which is the name of the move that Perlman does in this piece? -I thought that it was spiccato, but watching pieces with spiccato on it, I think isn´t that.

(I mean about the move that Perlman´s make bounce the arc against the strings)


----------

